

Question: What Sites Do You Pay For? - andrewparker

A simple open question: what web services do you pay for online?<p>My answers are:
- Flickr: I have a pro account… $24.95/year.
- eBay: I have sold items on eBay, thus I pay them listing fees and a % of final sale. This has only been a couple dollars over many years of eBay usage.
- Akismet: This is the anti-comment-spam service from Automattic. Based on my level of usage, I don’t have to pay for it, but I do anyway. I’ll likely stop paying for it now that I have switched to Disqus. I believe it was $5/month.
- Dreamhost: They host my blog, in addition to a number of sites and email accounts I manage in a consulting gig for a little income on the side. It costs about $10/month.
- NetFlix: I consider this a web service because the majority of my NetFlix consumption comes through their new online streaming offerings. Cost is $13.99/month.
- Skype: I don’t have a Skype Pro account, but I do pay for SkypeOut minutes. It’s a heck of a lot cheaper than getting a landline. I spend about $3/month in SkypeOut calls.<p>What about you?
======
attack
Skype to phone girlfriend. My own servers. If a friend launches a paid
service, I'll usually try it out. Used to do usenet.

For non-tangibles, I usually only pay when I'm getting a personal service
through the internet.

Being persistently broke though, I'm probably a bad datapoint.

------
acrylicist
<http://whitehouse.gov>. I think we're all are being invoiced $80,000 for the
last eight years or so. /political-snipe aside, I pay for online web hosting,
netflix and little else.

------
tjr
eBay listing fees. Web hosting service. I've been a paying user of photo.net
in the past, but don't use the site much any more.

------
Pete
I pay for paypal fee. itune, web hosting.

